
Artificial intelligence can tell your sexuality, politics - cribbles
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/jul/07/artificial-intelligence-can-tell-your-sexuality-politics-surveillance-paul-lewis
======
mreome
_... he believes this technology could be used to detect emotions, IQ and even
a predisposition to commit certain crimes..._

21st Century Phrenology

